# questions about ears



## Ribbonpaws (Jun 12, 2008)

im making ears. Wolfox ears to slightly match my fursonas.... they are considerably bigger than the last pain i made and heavier due to the fact they are fur this time. So barrettes wont support them. I know a headband needs to be used but...


is a thick or thin headband better? 

is it better to have the headband your natural har color or a different color? 

Just want different opinions...


----------



## YurouYuki (Jun 13, 2008)

If they are too heavy you might have to go with a thicker headband, and if you're looking for a more realistic or convincing look, choose a color that's as close to your own as possible. Your other option would be to sew them onto a sturdy hat if you don't mind wearing them, which is what I'm considering doing with one of my ear sets when I make it.


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 13, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> is a thick or thin headband better?
> 
> is it better to have the headband your natural har color or a different color?



In my experience, thick or thin won't matter _too_ much.  Thinner is more easily hidden by your hair, but thicker does give that little bit of extra stability.  I generally use thin headbands because I haven't managed to find a fur or wire (to make them poseable) that is so heavy it affects how the band is worn.

Generally it's best to try to find a band which will match your hair color.  It makes it more easily hidden away again.

Some other ideas would be to cover the headband in fur to match the ears themselves.  Additionally I have seen several examples where people made their own kind of headband to attach the ears to.

Other than that, wait for beastcub to come along.  I know she does a variety of different things to attach ears to, and might have some more ideas to shoot your way.  ^_^;


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jun 13, 2008)

hmmm thanks you... great ideas


----------



## NoxTigress (Jun 13, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## YurouYuki (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure if you were talking to NoxTigress, myself, or both of us, but you're welcome :3.


----------

